# Passenger door won't open



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

I lent the TT to my brother for a couple of weeks and when he returned it he mentioned that the passenger door won't open from the outside but it will open if you lean across and pull on the interior handle.

I've tried playing with the remote and pulling on the handle but to no avail.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Had the samething with the drivers door, the mechanism/linkage had become dry, a drop of lube seems to have sorted it.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Long shot, but have you checked the settings in the DIS?

I am pretty sure there is one for unlock just the drivers door or both door and it could be that it's set wrong.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

phil3012 said:


> Long shot, but have you checked the settings in the DIS?
> 
> I am pretty sure there is one for unlock just the drivers door or both door and it could be that it's set wrong.


Yep - ours is on this setting - the missus prefers it when she's on her own shopping. A second press on the key fob will unlock the passenger door if it is just the DIS setting.


----------



## nutkins (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes have the exact same problem on mine. Not got it resolved yet so not much help sorry!


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

Didn't know you could change any settings through the DIS but have tried a second press on the key fob without success.

How do I get at the "dry linkage"? Is it a door card off jobby?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Bailey said:


> Didn't know you could change any settings through the DIS but have tried a second press on the key fob without success.
> 
> How do I get at the "dry linkage"? Is it a door card off jobby?


Not sure the dealer did it, but as it only took about five minutes I don't think so.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I have an S5 so not sure whether or not this will help, but...

The same thing happened to my car last week; apparently it is a fairly common problem. For me, it was a case of removing the door card to gain access to the linkage. Essentially the cable had stuck in a kink, so when you pulled on the exterior handle it simply straightened out the kink rather than pulling the cable itself to engage the lock. Apologies if that doesn't make sense; tricky to explain.

To fix, I pushed the kink which moved everything back into place and then WD40'd so hopefully it won't happen again. We're a few days on and no repeat has yet been experienced.

When pulling the exterior handle, does it feel weak (i.e. not engaging anything and no resistance) and then fail to move itself back into its original position? That was the tell tale sign of my issue.

Edit: Spraying WD40 or equivalent into the gap by the exterior handle or giving the handle a gentle shake may or may not release the kink and get everything working again. However, without getting right in there, I would imagine that fix would leave you more susceptible to a repeat problem. Perhaps worth a go though before pulling the door card?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If it's a dry door latch mechanism (common), press the door in with one hand to compress the rubber seal and relieve the forces in the latch, then whilst still pressing, give the outer door handle a sharp tug with your other hand. If the door opens this is the problem and you need to lubricate the latch mechanism that links around the striker bar on the door pillar. Just use some spray grease into the door latch - no need to remove the door card.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I have this problem also.
Comes and goes but its really bad at the moment.
There is no resistance in the outer door handle at all.Will only open from inside.(passenger door)
Where should I spray some WD 40 in?
If this does not work I think I will have to remove the door card.
Does anyone have a simple step by step for this job?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

hugy said:


> If this does not work I think I will have to remove the door card.
> Does anyone have a simple step by step for this job?


I do, but the transfer to Word made it a bit fragmented.
MintTT used my info to augment his window mechanism repair guide which is in the Knowledge Base; as is the door card removal guide.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

brittan said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > If this does not work I think I will have to remove the door card.
> ...


Thanks Brittan,
I forgot to look there first  
Do you know if its possible to remove the door card without braking the clips?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

hugy said:


> Do you know if its possible to remove the door card without breaking the clips?


I've not done it myself but from what I've read it's more or less inevitable that you'll break a few.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

brittan said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if its possible to remove the door card without breaking the clips?
> ...


Hopefully I wont have to remove it at all.


----------



## Bailey (Jun 24, 2011)

Cheers for all the replies.

Mab:



> When pulling the exterior handle, does it feel weak (i.e. not engaging anything and no resistance) and then fail to move itself back into its original position? That was the tell tale sign of my issue.


Thats exactly what it feels like.

As my car is due a service in the next couple of weeks I think I'll get the door sorted at the same time to save messing about. Removing trim without the correct tools is a right pain!

Good luck with yours Hugy.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

FWIW, I removed the trim with my fingers rather than any metal or plastic tools... not particulalrly 'comfortable' but I felt it reduced the risk of me bending or snapping a piece of interior trim. Plus, S5 not TT and I can't comment on the latter.

I also didn't break any clips.

Keep us posted how you get on.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

I had the same problem on my TTS.

Fixed under warrenty due to a dodgey door link mechanism.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamescalland said:


> I had the same problem on my TTS.
> 
> Fixed under warrenty due to a dodgey door link mechanism.


James,did the lock need to be replaced or was it fixed ?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Quick update.
Had this checked by Audi yesterday and they say it needs a new cable.
The cable has a kink in it which they straightened out but it will not last so they have a new cable on order.
should be sorted out next week.
btw,the part only costs 8.50 Euro bu of course labour is over 135 :x


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

hugy said:


> Quick update.
> Had this checked by Audi yesterday and they say it needs a new cable.
> The cable has a kink in it which they straightened out but it will not last so they have a new cable on order.
> should be sorted out next week.
> btw,the part only costs 8.50 Euro bu of course labour is over 135 :x


Exactly what happened to my S5. The kink was fixed in 1 second with a poke of the finger and I then sprayed WD40 over that whole area - no problem since. I read a 'how to' and the chap who first did it has not experience any issues since he did this over 18 months ago.

If Audi said they sprayed / greased it to get you through the next week or so, you may want to see whether or not that lasts before spending your £150. Depends whether or not they sprayed it properly though; doubt they'd have spent the amount of time on it that I did with mine...


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

mab said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update.
> ...


I was thinking of leaving it for a while but I don't want it to revert to the door not working again in a few weeks.
The tech told me he had straightened the cable out but it will only be a temporary fix.


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

Happened to both my doors within 2 weeks of each other (4yr old car). Problem was stuck actuator which I manually freed and gave squirt of wd40. Seems to have sorted it for now. 
Took 3 hours to do first door which was mainly getting the door card off without breaking the clips. Excellent guide in the KB. Second door took just over an hour end to end as I knew what I was doing. Actuator is the grey bit with slot to left centre of pic.

Kev


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Glad to see you got it sorted.Well done.
I just got back from Audi after getting my new bowden cable fitted.
All done in 50 mins and fixed at last


----------

